# Reddit India - is there a way to get an explannation for a ban/get it revoked?



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2015)

I have had a recent misfortune of getting banned on Reddit. I am new to Reddit and been using for the last few days only. I got one of my posts deleted for being not totally India specific (they will take only India focused posts) but after that suddenly I got a message that I was banned but no reason was given for the ban.

Is Reddit a totally autocratic institution with non-transparent procedures? Some basic internet searching seem to indicate that it is so.

-------------

EDIT : Will I get banned here for posting this?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

> EDIT : Will I get banned here for posting this?



lol no 



> I have had a recent misfortune of getting banned on Reddit. I am new to Reddit and been using for the last few days only. I got one of my posts deleted for being not totally India specific (they will take only India focused posts) but after that suddenly I got a message that I was banned but no reason was given for the ban.
> 
> Is Reddit a totally autocratic institution with non-transparent procedures? Some basic internet searching seem to indicate that it is so.


i m curious what others think, im new to reddit myself


----------



## snap (Jun 14, 2015)

Make new account ez or PM the mods, read rules etc


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2015)

They have mentioned that you cannot circumvent their ban by new accounts or something like that. I do not understand this at all. For someone who is arguably promoting free speech they sure are mighty dictatorial.

I do not understand this logic of banning without informing as to why the ban was made in the first place.


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2015)

Were you posted yours in /r/India ?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2015)

*voat.co/ is more open/promotes free speech than reddit


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

What did you post ?


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2015)

Who? D:


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Yeah.


Was it controversial? Even the controversial ones are discussed there. Did you ask the moderator for a reason?
Btw, what did you post?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 15, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I have had a recent misfortune of getting banned on Reddit. I am new to Reddit and been using for the last few days only. I got one of my posts deleted for being not totally India specific (they will take only India focused posts) but after that suddenly I got a message that I was banned but no reason was given for the ban.
> 
> Is Reddit a totally autocratic institution with non-transparent procedures? Some basic internet searching seem to indicate that it is so.
> 
> ...



Most probably you have been banned from only that subreddit(i.e /r/india). Subreddits can be created by anyone X,Y,Z even you and me. and the creator can assign anyone moderator of that sub. you might have posted something that violeted the rules of the sub. Always read rules before posting.

To continue create a new id and post, or use other subreddits.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2015)

I have posted links to articles of automagazines, technology and general interest/environment related posts. 

The only thing that was deleted was a post of the Twitter decision to increase the allowed length of private messages. That was deleted because it was not directly related to India. Following it I was banned without giving any reason. 

Do they ban for just one infraction? 

Now at least I have access to other areas of Reddit.

Won't creating a new ID be regarded as trying to circumvent the ban? That may lead to getting kicked out of Reddit altogether.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 15, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I have posted links to articles of automagazines, technology and general interest/environment related posts.
> 
> The only thing that was deleted was a post of the Twitter decision to increase the allowed length of private messages. That was deleted because it was not directly related to India. Following it I was banned without giving any reason.
> 
> ...



Try other alternative forums its not the end of the world. If they are so arrogant then just let them be and leave them. You shouldn't be so much concerned about remaking a user id again as well. It's only internet and not the real life where you have to worry about morality and ethics on such a small issue. Internet is much smaller than your own life to worry about those aspects.

Go ahead and just do the above steps. Internet is free for all. Nobody can bound it in fractions. Nobody have the right to ban you from the internet. Just go ahead and claim your freedom.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah. I can. 

But I would prefer to know what did I do wrong and how do I go about correcting myself. I am usually careful about my behavior and I do not like treading on toes. 

For the time being I think I will just follow suggestions of you and others above and mark this up as unsolved chapter.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *voat.co/ is more open/promotes free speech than reddit



Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like there are many others fleeing Reddit right now to Voat but for a different reason.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 15, 2015)

> Won't creating a new ID be regarded as trying to circumvent the ban? That may lead to getting kicked out of Reddit altogether.


nah dude, reddit is super relaxed in general, which is why some people can act like kings of their subreddit. There are probably more throwaway (temporary timepass accounts) accounts than normal ones , also The mods of r/india are kind of hated there, so don't worry about this. make a new account and continue..


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2016)

sindhuja12 said:


> Avoid posting with Spammy words like Online, Technology,Free and so on. Post like a General Information. And try to get Link by Commenting to your Post from another Account.


That happened one year ago. What made you dig this up now?


----------

